
VR, AR, MR: Which Reality Technology to Choose for Your Business - DariaX
https://rubygarage.org/blog/difference-between-ar-vr-mr
======
rsbartram
Many businesses are using VR, AR and or MR. Petersen Automotive Museum is
using Hololens for Ford GT MR experience. A company like Payscout is assisting
retailers like Body Language Sportswear with VR retailing and VR payments with
a partnership with Visa. Payscout has now launched their VR platform to help
non-profits with donations by assisting in creating more engaging giving
campaigns through the use of VR.

[https://latechnews.org/mixed-reality-hololens-
experience/](https://latechnews.org/mixed-reality-hololens-experience/)
[https://latechnews.org/non-profit-donations-go-
vr/](https://latechnews.org/non-profit-donations-go-vr/)

